# Hong Kong vs New York City cost of living?



## ricownage (Aug 26, 2009)

On Mercer's list, Hong Kong consistently ranks higher than NYC.
Yet, apart from rent, where the two cities are largely similar, everyday things (food, transportation) in Hong Kong seem to be much cheaper. NYC wages are generally higher, while there is less tax in HK. So why is Hong Kong ranked higher than NYC?


----------



## ricownage (Aug 26, 2009)

bump


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

oh man I'm seeing this on this thread
:lock:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I've lived in both New York and Hong Kong. I tend to think New York costs a lot more to rent than Hong Kong.

Mercer's surveys are based on expat living conditions, which often mean they go for the high-end harbour view apartments since these expats are likely senior staff who would not put up with middle-class living conditions.

As an expat myself when I was living in New York, I was placed in a serviced apartment that costed almost US$4000 a month in the outskirts. If I was an expat coming into Hong Kong, I probably would have to pay just as much for a place as well.

Going back to a more realistic middle-class existence, I think New York is still more expensive. Renting a small apartment on Manhattan would probably cost US$2000 a month at least. Anything more decent would likely be in the US$3000 range. I'd likely need to commute 10-20 minutes into the office areas of Midtown, and maybe 30 minutes into Wall Street. 

In Hong Kong, smaller but newer apartments tend to go for about US$1500-2000 range. Usually, at US$2000, there is plenty of choice. Housing would be cheaper in Hong Kong.

Groceries should also be cheaper in Hong Kong. There is plenty of choice. Wet markets are usually the cheapest, as most goods are imported from China. Every now and then there is a food scare, but there is a government mechanism to sample check food imports for inappropriate additives. If you go for foreign imported food, from Australian beef to American soya milk, the price balloons quite rapidly and will likely exceed similar products in New York. 

I used to shop in the seedier parts of town when I was living in New York. The prices for the same products were about 20% cheaper than the more upscale supermarket on the richer side of town. I was happy to get my Tropicana at 2.99 a jug and Haggen Daz at 2.59 a tub. I'd never get those prices in Hong Kong.

Public transport is definitely more expensive in New York than Hong Kong.


----------

